# Is my dogs penis hair too long...... Serious question



## Robbo123

Strange I know, but look at it! It touches the floor, will it not hold bacteria? Do I trim it? Lol


----------



## Acacia86

It wouldn't hurt to trim off the worst! But if he is a pup then he will eventually ''grow into'' it!! My old Lab had long hair there but soon it didn't seem obvious!


----------



## Nonnie

I always trimmed my boys. The gunk that gets caught in that is disgusting. Plus drips of pee all over it, then all over the house and furniture.

Then it goes all crusty.


----------



## corrine3

ur poor dogs dignity  my OH is always wanting to trim our pups, he's 5months but i keep saying it must be ment to be that length!


----------



## MerlinsMum

If your dog is long haired, then do trim it.
Longhaired dogs have lovely thick warm coats but that also means they have extra hair growing where not really needed - i.e. on the feet especially between the toes (which needs trimming too, especially in snowy weather) and it means the hair everywhere else is longer than 'the norm'.

Agree with Rona - it captures drips, which in a shorthaired dog wouldn't be a problem. Bit like that lovable male human friend that everyone has, who always manages to sprinkle the loo seat when he visits the bathroom.


----------



## flufffluff39

Robbo123 said:


> Strange I know, but look at it! It touches the floor, will it not hold bacteria? Do I trim it? Lol


Lol its a puppy. All pups even bitches have long hair down there


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

Whenever Ollie is clipped, I just trim the end off to keep it tidy.


----------



## Lulu's owner

Just be careful with the scissors is my advice.


----------



## flufffluff39

Lulu's owner said:


> Just be careful with the scissors is my advice.


Definately


----------



## alysonandhedley

Im leaving Hedley's. He says he's growing it!


----------



## chestersmum

I cut chesters as you say it gets a bit crusty sometimes just dong cut it too short and be careful with those scissors


----------



## GoldenShadow

rupert has never had a problem 

I would get rid of it, might not grow back that long, just don't cut it all off, say start with half and see how it goes.


----------



## haeveymolly

When mine is groomed the groomer always takes it off.


----------



## Robbo123

Thanks for the replies, his tinker is now looking in proportion! Lol


----------



## shazalhasa

awww the poor boy having his bits paraded on a public forum 

My Rusty is so hairy that you can't even see his but he's never peed on himself. I trimmed him all back when I used him at stud and only then did he start peeing on his coat so now I just leave it. The hair never gets crusty or mucky though but then I'm forever grooming and cleaning all of my poochies.


----------



## alysonandhedley

Your dogs are beautiful Shaza!


----------



## Lulu's owner

shazalhasa said:


> awww the poor boy having his bits paraded on a public forum


Thankfully, we've not been given an "after" photo.


----------

